# what's a good replacement for pork for beans?



## designer

Like blackeyed peas, navy beans, pintos etc. Starting with dry beans, how can I cook them without bacon drippings, ham hock, fatback etc? Would adding vegatable oil do it? 

I'm trying to learn to cook dry beans but all the online recipes I find for southern style beans call for some sort of pork drippings. But I don't eat pork. How can I get close to that flavor? Last time I tried DH said they had no taste.


----------



## rean

I soak the beans, then cook them with some onion, garlic, carrot, beef broth, a little beer, and a cut up beef roast. I simmer it all day, adding more liquid as needed.


----------



## NCLee

We're on a low saturated fat diet. I often season dried beans and peas with a little olive oil. 

Lee


----------



## FarmerChick

you can't make "pork and beans" without pork....LOL....it is what it is........find and search out a great baked bean receipe. many times if you google "baked beans" you will see many variables in cooking....no pork required.

oh also google, vegetarian baked beans....it will give you more spice options for flavor etc you would be getting from the pork drippings.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Try it with beef stew meat. My son doesn't eat pork either and when he's here I cook them with that.


----------



## designer

thanks for the ideas, I would never have thought of beer. DH would love that flavor! LOL. olive oil sounds like a good ideas also.


----------



## Kmac15

we use smoked turkey. I can find smoked turkey necks and wings and it works great


----------



## newfieannie

i bake chicken breasts in with mine. i must say it's not half bad. ~Georgia.


----------



## quietstar

Have you considered cooking your beans with smoked beef or turkey sausage which should provide enough flavor...Glen


----------



## Tirzah

Here's a recipe I use. it calls for oil. I actually just tried this recipe using black beans and it came out wonderful. I plan on trying kidney beans and great northern beans using this recipe I am so pleased with it. I love the fact that I can freeze these as well 

*Crock pot Beans*

3 c. pinto beans (cleaned and picked through)
1/2 an onion chopped
2 or 3 garlic cloves chopped
2 T. canola oil
Place all this in crock-pot and fill it to a couple inches from the top with water. Set it on high and let it cook about 5-6 hours until the beans are tender. Then add about 1-1/2 to 2 teaspoons ( or to taste) of salt at the end of the cooking time. (Salt must be added last or the beans will toughen up.) You can also use this recipe for black beans.

*Refried Beans*

2 c. beans and bean juice 
I put this in a small black iron skillet with a little oil on the bottom and heat up, mashing as I go with a potato masher. Then I add a little shredded cheddar or Monterey jack cheese to melt through. I cook until the water has evaporated a little giving me the desired consistency.

*Chili Beans*

Follow instructions above for crock-pot beans. When the beans are tender add the following and stir well: 1 teaspoon onion powder, 3 Tablespoons Chili powder, 2 Tablespoons cumin, 1 teaspoon oregano. Add salt at the end of cooking time (1-1/2 to 2 teaspoons or to taste).


----------



## designer

thanks , i'm going to try some black eyed peas this week using some of the suggestions.


----------

